# Pets In The Room



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

My wife and I adopted a little terrier mix a few weeks ago. --A very charming, well behaved little dog.

--Right up until she launched herself from across the bedroom at me teeth first last night. (Guess what the little dog was trying to bite??)

Kinda killed the mood and my wife couldn't stop laughing for the rest of the evening.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I can one up that....

one of my ex's had a chow....nice enough dog. One night, nude, I step out of bed to take a leek and accidentally stepped on the dog's foot. That MFer came @ me, bit the hell out of my calf (still have a scar)......I got the lights on, I'm standing in the corner screaming for her to stop the dog while protecting my junk with both hands and the dog was full on rage mode attack stance and I'm scared as hell he was gonna take me/it out.

cleaned the cut, went back to bed and ended up in the hospital for 4 days on antibiotics to keep from losing my leg.

She didn't want to do it....but I told her either she gets the dog put down, or I will put him down when I get out of the hospital...because apparently I was not the only one he bit.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

My male lab that isn't fixed stares at us like hes begging for food at the kitchen table. I once had an old dog long ago that presses his cold nose on my a$$ as I was dogging an old girl friend. suprise!!!!!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

ATC529R said:


> I can one up that....
> 
> one of my ex's had a chow....nice enough dog. One night, nude, I step out of bed to take a leek and accidentally stepped on the dog's foot. That MFer came @ me, bit the hell out of my calf (still have a scar)......I got the lights on, I'm standing in the corner screaming for her to stop the dog while protecting my junk with both hands and the dog was full on rage mode attack stance and I'm scared as hell he was gonna take me/it out.
> 
> ...



Ouch... Chows do have a reputation for being one person dogs.

This little dog wasn't being mean. She just appears to think a penis looks like a fun chew toy


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I learned early on the door needs to be locked and the pet needs to be outside or engaged in activities. I hate being disturbed by a nosey pet. LOL Whoa!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

:lol: I moved in with my husband before we were married and brought my little English Co*cker (first part of that is censored? :scratchhead: ) spaniel with me. He was used to sleeping in my bed with me. Needless to say my husband didn't like that and we put him outside the bedroom we shared.

One morning I opened the door and my dog jumped on the bed where my husband was still sleeping and promptly lifted his leg and peed all over my husband's head!

My husband jumped up screaming and I promptly opened the window and put the dog outside before my husband killed him. Yes, we were on the first floor! 

I should've listened to the dog. He knew better than I did what I was getting into..


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay gotta respond. You see my sig, there is a reason for that. Got a rottie five rear old. This dude follows the prego wifey everywhere. Naturally when we get to the gettin, he is as you can imagine interested. Well he thinks I'm hurting his "mommy". I get him to leave like fast, but he will paw at the door, stick his snoot under the door and make every effort to thwart the mood. Well when we have had our fun, he runs to her smelling everywhere, like he knows what I did to her. He then looks at me like, what did you do and runs to get a chew toy and proceeds to demolish it. Damn hilarious if you ask me. I'm just lucky I'm not the chew toy, OUCH!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Rottdad42 said:


> Okay gotta respond. You see my sig, there is a reason for that. Got a rottie five rear old. This dude follows the prego wifey everywhere. Naturally when we get to the gettin, he is as you can imagine interested. Well he thinks I'm hurting his "mommy". I get him to leave like fast, but he will paw at the door, stick his snoot under the door and make every effort to thwart the mood. Well when we have had our fun, he runs to her smelling everywhere, like he knows what I did to her. He then looks at me like, what did you do and runs to get a chew toy and proceeds to demolish it. Damn hilarious if you ask me. I'm just lucky I'm not the chew toy, OUCH!


God help you if he ever gets into the room!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> Buh Bye doggie! LOL


:iagree:


----------



## Aunt Ava (Jan 24, 2013)

This thread is a big endorsement for crate training!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL.......nice.:rofl:


When my wifee is in the mood or I initiative sex and she is receptive, when doing it in the bedroom, we "always" close the sliding, bi-folding and main doors.

If having sex downstairs, tv is on, BJ for example, sometimes the cat is nearby, watches and then has a nap. Otherwise, she'd be in the bathroom with the door shut.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

We like to have bones available so when we are in the mood the dog has something to do. She usually just is busy with that or she lays on her bed by our bed and sleeps. We must be boring. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ocotillo, not to hijack the thread but, You are to right about that. Rotties have the strongest bite. 2000lbs per square inch. So you can imagine my hesitation in letting him in the room. It only happened once, never again. This dude knows what we are doing. The last time he got on the bed and rolled in the "funk" on his back. We could not stop laughing. If anything he is great for comedic relief.


----------



## Pravius (Dec 12, 2012)

Hillarous. My lab is the weirdest dog when my wife and I have sex. He will just sit there and stare at us. We normally have to lock him out of the bedroom because it gets kinda creepy. But he will just stare at us while we go at it, occasionally he will let out a little whine, not sure if he knows what we are doing or if he thinks I am hurting mama. It's creepy!


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

Many moons ago when there was the annual bedroom activity our older dog just went to his bed and was not a problem. Then we added the puppy. The puppy decided to jump on the bed, stared intently at my husband's tackle from about two inches away and then decided a big lick was in order.

I found it hilarious, but the dogs were always shut out after that. On all of the two subsequent occasions...


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

We have little wiener dogs (dachshunds) and they are very territorial of moma. They don't get honery until afterwards, if we make love they immediately decide he has had all moms attention he is going to get. The three of them gang up on him and plant themselves between us in bed burrowing and poking my husband till he moves over. ;-) Most nights hubby and the dogs have an ongoing race to see who gets curled up to mom first in bed. Mom has to help Dad out...3agaist one just ain'fair.. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

